# Changer le wallpaper d'accueil d'OSX Leopard



## Damze (24 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous, 

Voila je cherche comment changer l'arrière plan de Leopard au moment de la fênetre de login, c'est pas très jolie de ne pas avoir le même fond d'écran lorsqu'on lance le mac :S


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Juin 2009)

Tu peux le faire notamment à l'aide de Superdocker

Et sinon par Google


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

ou encore dans le sous-forum "customisation"


----------



## beaunois (24 Juin 2009)

Damze a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Voila je cherche comment changer l'arrière plan de Leopard au moment de la fênetre de login, c'est pas très jolie de ne pas avoir le même fond d'écran lorsqu'on lance le mac :S



Je ne comprend pas très bien la question.
S'il s'agit de placer un autre fond d'écran que ceux proposés à l'origine, il suffit de sélectionner sur des sites et de placer les images dans un dossier nommé par exemple "fonds" sur une zone doou disque dur, ensuite dans les préférences système, séléectionner fonds d'écran, cliquer sur +et ajouter le dossier des images.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2009)

En effet tu n'as pas bien compris la question 

Bon, de toute façon c'est pour "Custo" alors gogo gadgeto déplaço&#8230;


----------



## Damze (25 Juin 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses, j'ai utiliser le logiciel "Loginox", ça marche impec


----------



## suppr (2 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir, je n'y arrive pas avec Loginox , je glisse une photo sur le carré de droite puis il me demande mon mot de passe pour procéder au changement et mon image disparait ..
si tu peux m'expliquer y'a un truc qui m'échappe 
merci beaucoup


----------



## Any (2 Octobre 2009)

tu doit être sous snow leopard ^^ essaye l'app "ravissant" que tu trouvera ici 

http://prestigesoftware.org/


----------



## Elesthor (2 Octobre 2009)

Manuelement, je pense qu'en changeant DefaultDesktop.png dans Systeme/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/ tu doit arriver à tes fins.

Je teste ça ce soir pour confirmer


----------



## Elesthor (2 Octobre 2009)

Vérifié! Ca marche nickel , place donc ton image à la place de Systeme/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/DefaultDesktop.jpg , relance ta séssion et c'est bon


----------



## suppr (2 Octobre 2009)

Oui ça marche super bien ! une idée de génie ! merci à tous 
bonne soirée


----------

